# NWS vs KNIPEX



## torossg (May 10, 2013)

Simple question. What pliers do you prefer and why? :thumbsup:


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

What tool?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Most people here haven't had the opportunity to compare. NWS is hard to find.

I have Knipex linemans, sidecutters and needle nose. I got them in that order. I might try those compound-action NWS sidecutters some day but for the time being I can't see myself changing to any other brand of pliers, particularly for linemans in the forseeable future.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ive only ever used knipex not NWS for extended periods. I didn't like the Knipex ***** but will buy their pliers again.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

I own both. I prefer knipex over NWS.For NWS I have bought both the titan finish and chrome finish. In my experience the chrome jaws have all chipped on me while the titan finish has been good. All my knipex tools have stayed in good shape for long period of times. I do tend to chip the jaws on my diagonals from cutting but usually I'm cutting something its not rated for. I did just purchase the NWS Fatastico cutters and so far they cut through steel wire like butter.They are both good tools and I will continue to buy both I would say Knipex has a stronger steel while NWS has a better finish.


----------



## torossg (May 10, 2013)

Holt said:


> I own both. I prefer knipex over NWS.For NWS I have bought both the titan finish and chrome finish. In my experience the chrome jaws have all chipped on me while the titan finish has been good. All my knipex tools have stayed in good shape for long period of times. I do tend to chip the jaws on my diagonals from cutting but usually I'm cutting something its not rated for. I did just purchase the NWS Fatastico cutters and so far they cut through steel wire like butter.They are both good tools and I will continue to buy both I would say Knipex has a stronger steel while NWS has a better finish.


thanks this helped alot


----------



## just_a_sparky (Nov 17, 2013)

i havent been able to find nws where i live. but i love knipex! my 9 linemans cut #6 like butter


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have both and prefer NWS for really no particular reason. I think they both cut equally well and I give a slight edge to NWS for looks (with their regular handles, the thick handles make them look like toys). I do wish NWS made a thicker pair of linesman's. I have a pair and they cut awesome, but like the size of the 9" Klein or Knipex better.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I have mostly knipex but I have a set of the compound leverage NWS fantastico *****. I'd say quality is similar overall.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Haven't tried ether. Guess I'll get some in the end of the year tool purchase. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

Both are very high quality....I like em both..... Can't pick a side......


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

The only knipex I've used is the channelocks and I don't use anything else. Never used nsw or whatever they are.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

NWS Vs Knipex, it seems like it is dependent upon the tool. I got both I like both. German, usually can not go wrong,


----------

